# Ready for 100 miles by July 4th?



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Not a total of 100 miles but ready for riding 100 miles on July 4th 

http://www.votwo.co.uk/votwo2007/events-and-adventure/race_view.php?v=2&c=1&i=126

Fresh from my couch to half marathon, the next step is a century sportive ride. Starts at Silverstone again with a lap of the circuit and then through Northants and then Bucks. Only 500 places if anyone is interested...

Its a bit of a step up from my recent 30-35 mile rides but today had a really in depth bike fit to perfect my riding position, and am ready to go. Plan is 3-4 rides a week with gradual builds on my longest ride to get used to 6 hours in the saddle.

Having lost 35lbs now I'm close to race fit again and this should be just what I need to take it to the next level. Roll on the good traiing weather :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Good Luck Damon:thumb:


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Good luck to you mate. That's a serious step up.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Iv done the Manchester 100 mile ride a few times, doing distance on a bike is easy.
Got the Manchester to Blackpool one for me in July as well.

Good luck with your ride, just treat yourself to some good road tyres if your currently on a mountain bike like myself makes the going much easier.


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

I'm signed up for this one in May 
http://www.action.org.uk/get_involved/suffolk_sunrise_100


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

WOW! Shifted a fair bit of weight then buddy.. wont recognise you  

Good luck! 

Johnny


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Not that i'm anywhere near the fitness level needed to do 100 miles atm it really isnt that difficult.

You just need to prepare yourself by spending time in the saddle and watch your heart rate.

You have to get used to plodding gently up hills and free wheeling down hill rather than powering up the hills and using the down hills to recover.

It's all about conserving energy.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

This site http://www.daveyatescycles.co.uk/audax.htm seems to have some good advice on it


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

cheers guys 

I know what its all about and have the fitness, and a fast CF race bike, although do need to get used to a 6 hour ride in the saddle. Its almost as much of a mental challenge as a pure fitness one, but an important step in my plan. I have a few much bigger goals up my sleeve for the next few years 

Johnny - its proved expensive as none of my clothes fit, and half the stuff I bought to replace it is also loads too big now :wall:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

well I got this done today...101 miles in 6hr 22m riding and 6hr 30m total time incl a couple of quick feed stops. Very windy day but not too hot so a good day out 

Next big goal is 710km over the Pyrenees in 100 hrs, which we're doing next year. Time to get some serious miles done now and find some mountains to train on!


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Well done Damon 

I think I took just over 7 hours to do my 112 miler with 3 stops including a lunch one -
My butt was painful for about 4 days afterwards!

On a side note we're out to San Diego at the end of the month - I'm tempted to do the La Hoya swim across to the other bay....


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> Time to get some serious miles done now and find some mountains to train on!


Time for a holiday......Lanzarote?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

well done mister


Our bi-weekly jaunts arn't up to that yet but we're getting there


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

NickP said:


> Well done Damon
> 
> I think I took just over 7 hours to do my 112 miler with 3 stops including a lunch one -
> My butt was painful for about 4 days afterwards!
> ...


cheers Nick

Been to La Hoya many times and seen the swim often, but sadly not had a chance to do it yet  Great to see the seals there but there are also sharks and people are wearing wetsuits. Brings to mind the old joke about not needing to be able to swim faster than a shark....:lol:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

V.Impressive stuff buddy :thumb:


----------

